# Hello everyone, New Member Here



## aerosup (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi I am ghing and I am a newbie..

a newbie in your forum (i like the theme)
and a newbie when it comes to aviation..

aviation is not really my field.. but I am enjoying my job right now.. I am currently working as an SEO specialist in an aviation company named AEROSUP..
a company who purchase excess aircraft parts for Boeing, Airbus, ATR, Foker other aircrafts or take it on as consignment.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2008)

G'day and welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Aerosup. Enjoy the place.

What part of New York do you call home ??

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome, even though you are a yankee.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the gang m8 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome, dont be a one post wonder! lol j/k have fun its a great site


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2008)

Howdy pardener!


----------



## aerosup (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!!..


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## JugBR (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome !


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)

Cheers from 'down under' and welcome!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome!


----------

